# No usable event timer found



## jerryclark (Sep 30, 2012)

Has anybody any idea what this means ? I'm trying to install FreeBSD on a small machine using 2x 60G SSDs and 4x 3T SATA drives. I want to use zfs to create a bootable mirrored partition on the SSDs and then create a ~6Tb zfs mirrored pool using the 4x SATA drives.
I've failed at the first post....getting FreeBSD to boot - any ideas ? The above error causes a kernel panic and hang/reboot depending on whether I'm trying 9.0 or 9.1 The machine is to be used as a NAS serving NFS and SAMBA clients.

Cheers,
Jerry


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2012)

The motherboard or machine model is probably relevant.


----------



## Orum (Oct 8, 2012)

Two things:

Make sure you leave ACPI enabled at boot time.  It is by default, assuming you don't disable it at the boot menu.
Check the BIOS to make sure you're not disabling any timers.  Things like HPET might be disabled by default, though that seems to be rare these days.


----------

